# Tourentreff in der Ville



## mahatma (27. Mai 2002)

*Neues Thema - Gleicher Inhalt.*

Ich wollte mal, auch für Fremde erkennbar, einen Tourentreff am kommenden Donnerstag vorschlagen.
Eine nicht zu schwere, dafür vielleicht  längere Tour, zum gegenseitigen Kennenlernen. Wir queren die Ville im Unterhaltungstempo, machen Stops an markanten und Übungspunkten und geben Ortsunkundigen die Gelegenheit, die Ville besser kennenzulernen.
Das einzige auf das wir uns einigen müßten, wäre Treff- und Zeitpunkt.
Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an.
Na, wie wärs? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Mayo (27. Mai 2002)

Ville, ist das nicht in Belgien??wie lang wird denn diese Tour werden?und wie ist den das Streckenprofil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo Gabjeitiroler,

das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Ich glaube wir sind eh´ schon ein paar mal aneinander vorbeigeflogen (hab Dein Rad wiedererkannt - Du hattest mal Bilder davon in einem anderen Forum geposted). 

Mir wäre es nur ganz recht, wenn wir uns nicht zu früh treffen würden, weil ich vermutlich noch meinen Feiertagskater auskurieren muss.

Wieviel km schwebe Dir denn so vor?

MFG Wolli


----------



## wolli101 (27. Mai 2002)

@Mayo: die Ville liegt in etwa zwischen Bonn und Köln.


----------



## Obreck (27. Mai 2002)

Will auch, aber mein Helm kaputt.


----------



## wolli101 (27. Mai 2002)

Ich kann Dir meinen Ersatzhelm zur Verfügung stellen (Bell Solair-Pro, Größe M-L). Ist zwar nicht neu, schützt aber immer noch hervorragend und ist in jedem Falle besser als nix! 

MFG Wolli


----------



## Obreck (27. Mai 2002)

Danke fürs Angebot! Aber ich weiß nicht ob meine Wirbelseule
mit zusätzlichem Gewicht klar kommt.
Aber ohne Superhäftig Einlagen müßte auch ohne gehen. Soll doch eine gemütliche Tour werden.

Ja, so eben beschloßen. Werde auch erscheinen. Müßt nur sagen wann und wo dasTreffen stattfindet.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Mai 2002)

@gabjeitiroler, lord, helman und den rest vom fest...

hatte vor am donnerstag irgendwo in der eifel zu fahren, wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen!

@helman
äh... hast mir irgendwann mal eine pm geschrieben?! leider schaue ich aber nur sehr selten in diese mailbox  
besser du schreibst mir eine e-mail, die lese ich dann auch, dann klappt das auch mal mit dem geneinsamen biken


----------



## wolli101 (28. Mai 2002)

Also ich mach jetzt mal unverbindlich ´nen Vorschlag: 

Donnerstag 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Bleibtreusee.

Alternativ bietet sich der Parkplatz Heiderbergsee an, aber der Trail um den Bleibtreusee war bisher immer eine Fahrt wert (In 2002 war ich da allerdings noch nicht). Andere Vorschläge???

MFG Wolli


----------



## Obreck (28. Mai 2002)

Mir egal. Aber wo ist Bleitreusee?


----------



## Obreck (28. Mai 2002)

@Wolli101

Kann das sein das ich dich in Euskirchen gesehen habe?
Ich hatte da mal einen Coratec Fully gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen

Na da fahr ich also nicht alleine.
Die Tour wird so lang wie wir wollen. Es können ganz leicht mal um die 40 - 45 km zusammen kommen. 
Wenn wir aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle ein wenig üben und plaudern wollen, können wirs auch bei unter 30 belassen.
Der beste Treffpunkt dürfte für den Anfang der Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee sein. Den kennt, bzw. findet sicher jeder.
Da die einen Frühstarter sind, die anderen lieber etwas später ranwollen, schlage ich 12.00 Uhr vor, das trifft die Mitte.
Ich warte noch auf die mail-Antworten von lord61, helman, redrace, Thorsten und edu, dann weiß ich mehr.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## helman (28. Mai 2002)

Hey Klasse, hier ist was los. Donnerstag ist prima. Bin dabei und freu mich auf ein paar neue Gesichter! 

Also ich werde um 12:00 am Heider Bergsee Parkplatz sein!

Gruß
Helman

@Thorsten: Jepp hatte versucht dich so zu erreichen. Klappt sicherlich noch einmal. Ich werde es einfach immer wieder versuchen. 

@all: hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit nach Rhens zu kommen. Schaut mal unter: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20633&highlight=rhens


----------



## wolli101 (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Obreck _
> *@Wolli101
> 
> Kann das sein das ich dich in Euskirchen gesehen habe?
> Ich hatte da mal einen Coratec Fully gesehen. *



Nö, das war ich nicht. Ich komme nur selten aus der Ville ´raus. Machmal fahre ich noch in Troisdorf und sehr selten zum Ring. Merkwürdigerweise sieht man aber tatsächlich kaum jemanden mit Corratec durch die Gegend fahren....

@Gabjeitiroler: 12.00 ist auch gut. Kann sein, dass ich noch ab und zu sinnloses Gebrabbel wie "hä - Fahrrad - gut" von mir gebe, aber mit steigender Ausnüchterung sollte das nur zeitlich begrenzt der Fall sein.  

In diesem Sinne
Wolli101


----------



## mahatma (28. Mai 2002)

*Übrigens!* 
Es braucht niemand allein zu kommen. Wenn jemand, so wie redrace, seine Frau mitbringen möchte, soll er das tun.
Der Schwächste gibt das Tempo vor!


----------



## Sandra (29. Mai 2002)

würde ja auch gerne mal mit euch fahren (um den pseudonymen auch endlich mal gesichter zuordnen zu können), habe mich aber morgen bereits mit ein paar leuten in koblenz für eine tour an der lahn verabredet. aber vielleicght seh ich ja den/die einoder andere/n am sonntag in rhens.
viel spaß morgen.
Sandra


----------



## Obreck (30. Mai 2002)

Komme doch nicht. Mein Kleinster ist im Krankenhaus und ich muß mit der Großen zu hause sietzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obreck (31. Mai 2002)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## helman (1. Juni 2002)

Hi Obreck, wenn Du Lust hast, ich und mtbedu sind Sonntag in Rhens. Infos hierzu gibt es unter http://www.tusrhens.de/aktuell.htm
Der Artikel zum Bike Marathon!

Gruß

.... helman


----------



## Obreck (1. Juni 2002)

Um ein Marathon mit zufahren bin ich noch nicht gut genug(Kondition). Bin aber fleißig am trenieren. Nächstes Jahr wollte ich mal probieren mit zu fahren.

Dann bin ich woll morgen wieder ganz allein in der Ville unterwegs.
Na ja mal gucken, vieleicht fahrt mir ja der eine oder andrer über den Weg.


----------



## mahatma (2. Juni 2002)

@Obreck
Bin um ~11.00 Uhr am Wasserturm. 
Wenn du das noch liest, kannst du dich gerne anschliessen.

gruß gt


----------



## Obreck (2. Juni 2002)

*******,*******,*******!!!

Habe dein Post um halb elf gelesen. Kacke, es hätte ein Scott-Contest werden können. Aber vieleicht sehen wir uns heute noch.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2002)

Mahlzeit!
Wie schauts bei Euch mit biken unter der Woche aus? Sonst gibt das irgendwie wohl nix  Am Wochenende, besonders bei gutem Wetter, kann ich mich nicht dazu durchringen in der Ville zu fahren. War am Sonntag im Ahrtal biken, war eine super Runde. Könnte man ja auch mal zusammen fahren?!


----------



## redrace (3. Juni 2002)

Hi

Ich kann am Mittwoch vormittag !! 

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (3. Juni 2002)

Sorry.
Hab die Nachtschichtwoche.

gruß gt


----------



## Obreck (3. Juni 2002)

@gabjeitiroler
Wars du am Sonntag in der Nähe von Merten?


----------



## mtbedu (3. Juni 2002)

@ redrace: werde am Mi vormittag ziemlich sicher in Ville mit Rad unterwegs sein - aber von der Arbeit aus. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja. Und falls ich Dich erkennen sollte, gib's auch 'ne beidhändige Begrüßung.
mtbedu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (4. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Obreck _
> *@gabjeitiroler
> Wars du am Sonntag in der Nähe von Merten? *


Oh ja.
Muß so ca. halb 1 rum gewesen sein. Bin über die Rampe am Fußballplatz raus, dann von den Bombentrichtern abwärts Richtung Mühle, von da hoch zum Fernmeldeturm und dann noch ne Zeit an den Bombentrichtern selber. Hab aber die ganze Zeit keinen biker gesehen.
Hab aber beobachtet, wie 4 Mann in die Kiesgrube runter gefahren sind und zwar von der kleinen Brücke aus, sind dann durch die Grube und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Könnte die Erstbefahrung gewesen sein. War da einer hier aus dem Forum dabei?

@ edu oder Helman
Wann Glessener Höhen?

gruß gt


----------



## Obreck (4. Juni 2002)

Warst du mit deinem Scott unterwegs? Wenn ja, dann hast du mich gesehen. Ich bin der Kleine auf dem großen Bike. Mit Brille aber ohne Helm. War gerade unterwegs zum "Bombenkrater" als du aus dem Wald gekommen bist, hast zwei Mal geguckt und weiter gefahren.

PS: Warscheinlich werden Biker ohne Helm nicht als solche wahrgenomen


----------



## mahatma (4. Juni 2002)

Da kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern.


*Aber du hast recht.
Ein Biker ohne Helm, ist für mich kein Biker und erst recht kein Mitfahrer.
Also nur mit Helm  -  oder gar nicht  -   oder zur Eisdiele.*

gruß gt


----------



## Obreck (4. Juni 2002)

Fahre normal auch immer mit seit dem ich den habe.

PS: Helm gekillt, warte auf den Ersatz.


----------



## wolli101 (6. Juni 2002)

@Obreck: Ich hoffe der war nicht von MET. Wenn ja, dann fährst Du noch ´n Jahr ohne


----------



## redrace (6. Juni 2002)

HUHU

Schaut doch mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=178889#post178889
Dann meinen letzten Beitrag!

Gruß


----------



## wolli101 (6. Juni 2002)

...mit dem "Hallo" bzw. "Tach" habe ich Euch gemeint! Wer hat die Biker in der Ville eigentlich erzogen?  

Aber lasst uns dieses leidigt Thema nicht weiter vertiefen (auch wenn ich mir nicht verkneifen kann zu erwähnen, dass mich letztens sogar zwei Reiterinnen und ein Jogger gegrüßt haben - sehr zu meiner eigenen Verwirrung).

In diesem Sinne 
Wolli


----------



## mahatma (7. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=178889#post178889
> ...


16.Juni?
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. 
Jetzt muß ich mich vor allen anwesenden MTBikern outen: Ich kann mittlerweile, was Fußball angeht, auf so ziemlich alles verzichten, aber nicht auf ein Achtelfinale der WM, wenn Deutschland spielt.
Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir.  

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Obreck (7. Juni 2002)

@Wolli101
Ist nicht von MET, ist ein Casco-Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2002)

Hi 

Da die Deutschen ja am Samstag spielen, wie wäre es am Sonntag hiermit!!  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...8889#post178889 


Gruß


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2002)

Zweiter Versuch!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16424&perpage=25&pagenumber=3


----------



## mtbedu (13. Juni 2002)

@ redrace: Mal schauen, was sich bei mir tut, ob ich meine Frau dazu beknien kann. Ansonsten, bis dann.


----------



## mahatma (15. Juni 2002)

Unsere Rampe ist hinüber!
Irgend so´n Idiot hat die Befestigungen gelockert und der Gewitterregen in der vergangenen Nacht hat dann den Rest erledigt.
War vielleicht nicht die richtige Stelle. Zu starker Publikumsverkehr.

Bin heute im Waldstück am "Hölzernen Mann" gewesen.
Kennt das einer?
Hab da ne Schleife ausgekundschaftet, da kriegt man locker 5 km Singletrail zusammen. (Wenn man das Stück Reitweg mitrechnet) Und es ist herrlich schlammig. 
Da gibt´s bestimmt noch mehr zu entdecken.

gruß gt


----------



## Obreck (15. Juni 2002)

Wie ist es, steht morgen eine Schlammschlacht an?

Wenn ja bin dabei   

PS: Bringe je nach dem einen mit.


----------



## mtbedu (16. Juni 2002)

@ redrace: vermutlich sind wir heute hinter dem >Einkehrhaus< aneinander vorbei gefahren - falls Du mit Frau + schw. Giant unterwegs warst. Ich war mit meiner Freundin (beide schw. Bikes) am Bahnhof K-Winter erst so gegen 11:20 gewesen.
Ciao, mtbedu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (16. Juni 2002)

@ mtbedu 

 Das kann gut sein!! Aber Ihr habt nix verpasst. Ich habe mich mit Edith nach ca. 15 min von den anderen getrennt!! Entweder musste ein Teil der Gruppe mir zeigen wo der Hammer hängt   oder sie wollten Edith irgendwas beweisen!  . Da sind wir halt alleine gefahren und hatten unseren Spaß!! 

Gruß


----------



## mtbedu (17. Juni 2002)

@ redrace: Schade. Mit unseren Frauen hätte es prima zusammen gepaßt.
Das mit dem >Beweisen< wird wohl seine Richtigkeit haben: Dein Fahrstil spricht sich halt rum.
Ciao


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Juni 2002)

Hi Zusammen,

wie sieht es bei euch in den nächsten Tagen mit biken aus. Will heute abend noch los so gegen 18:00 18:30Uhr. Irgeneiner Lust und Zeit.

Lord

PS habe heute eine SMS von Helman erhalten, der treibt sich gerade mit Frau auf Gomera zum biken rum und hat beste Bedigungen


----------



## mahatma (24. Juni 2002)

@mtbedu

Na Alter?
Wie war´s?  Erzähl mal was.

gruß gt


----------



## mtbedu (24. Juni 2002)

Endlich weiß ich, was unter MTB-ing zu verstehen ist! Die Technikschulung war zum großen Teil simpel und anstrengend zugleich. Abends war ich platt. Nicht gerade billig. Meiner Frau hat es gefallen - folglich auch mir.
Gruß, mtbedu


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. Juni 2002)

Hi edu + gt,

wollte Donnerstag so gegen 18:00 18:30 noch mal in Glessen starten. Zeit und Lust? Alternativ auch in der Ville.

Gruß
Horst

PS natürlich auch alle anderen wie Wolli, rr, Thorsten, Obreck, Vanillefresser usw.


----------



## Obreck (25. Juni 2002)

18.30Uhr in der Ville ist gut, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss.
Sonst weiß nicht wie nach Glessen kommen soll(kein Führerschein).


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. Juni 2002)

Hi A.

falls Glessen Staet ist, könnte ich dich mitnehmen.


Gruß
Horst


----------



## mtbedu (25. Juni 2002)

@ lord 61 & all:
Do 18:00 wird bei mir nicht gehen.
mtbedu


----------



## mahatma (25. Juni 2002)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich definitiv nicht. Hab Nachtschicht und das wird mir dann zu spät.

gruß gt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (25. Juni 2002)

HUHU
ich komm auch nicht!! Bin in der Türkei, ääätsch!!!!


----------



## Heimwerker King (1. Juli 2002)

Hi Zusammen,

wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit dem biken aus-- Feierabend-runde(n)???

Ville oder Glessen......

mal nen´ Vorschlag Leutz,

gruß
Lord

PS: @gt .. waren am vorletzten Sonntag am hölzernen Mann, war da auch ganz nett, sind von Brühl aus über die Bonnerstraße dann hinter Merten den Berg hoch und haben uns da in die Büche geschlagen. kam gut. 

PPS. Am Samstag im Ahrtal schöne Tour gefahren. Unter Ortskundiger Führung von Sandra (vielen Dank) und später Oliver (?) aus Köln (auch Danke) super Singel Trail von der ....-Forsthaus runter nach Mayschoß, einfach gut. Knapp 60 km und 1600 hm, auch in der nähe von Köln kann man super fahren.


----------



## mahatma (2. Juli 2002)

Feierabendrunde klingt gut.
Habe Spätschicht, könnte dann so ab 23.00 Uhr.  

gruß gt


----------



## Heimwerker King (2. Juli 2002)

oder Vormittags???

Lord


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Juli 2002)

Hi Junx und Mädels,

wie sieht´s an die Sonntage morgens ause miti fahrradfahren.

cu
lord

PSSSSS kuck heute abend um 22.oo Uhr noche male rein, ansosnsten per Telefonino.....

PPSSSS: gegen 10.e0 Uhr isse ok? in Brühl oder woandres z.B. oder in Glessen


----------



## redrace (6. Juli 2002)

HUHU

Ich bin morgen in den sieben Bergen unterwegs! Ich weiß nur nicht wie lange und die genaue Uhrzeit!

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (14. Juli 2002)

Was´n hier los?  Nix? Nada? Njente?
Alles in Urlaub?
@redrace
Erzähl du mal wenigstens wie´s in der Türkei war.
Gibt´s piktschas?
@alle
wer ist denn wann und wo in Urlaub?
Ich fahre vom 26.07. - 16.08.  ins Heimatland meiner Frau,
nach--------------> *Südfrankreich*  

...wünsch allen ne gute Woche

gruß gt


----------



## redrace (14. Juli 2002)

Hi 
Ich habe mich auch schon gewundert das hier nix mehr los ist! Aber ich habe mich nicht getraut den Anfang zu machen!   

Also zur Türkei nur soviel: Es war heiss, wunderschön und ein Erlebnis. Trails wie eine Bobbahn und Temperaturen wie in der Sauna! Mehr auf http://www.meik64.de da findest Du auf der MTB Seite auch Bilder und Rennberichte!!

Viel Spass beim Surfen und wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen *SCHÖNEN URLAUB* 

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (15. Juli 2002)

hi gt,


bin vom 22.12. - 06.01.2003 in urlaub 

ansonsten immer um sicherheit besorgt

vanillefresser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helman (15. Juli 2002)

Hi zusammen,
bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, war dann gleich ein wenig erkältet, und hab mich mit dem Biken ein wenig zurückgehalten. Bin jetzt aber wieder auf dem Damm. Am WE hab ich mir den Matsch in Schmallenberg beim Marathon um die Ohren geschlagen. Geile Sache, nur leider war durch denn Regen die Sicht auf das Sauerland ein wenig trüb. 
Wann geht denn mal wieder was hier in der Gegend (Gemeinsamte Tour, Eifel, Sauerland, Bergisches, 7gebirge). Sonst wollte ich am 28.07. in Adenau den CTF mitfahren. Hat jemand Lust sich zu beteiligen. Infos unter www.biken-am-ring.de !!!
Gruß

helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (17. Juli 2002)

@All

nö`habe erst Anfang August Urlaub.

Wie sieht es den aus mit biken in den nächsten Tagen. Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden. 

Gruß
Lord


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. Juli 2002)

Samstag Nachmittag biken? Wo Wann? Vorschläge?


cu
Lord


----------



## mahatma (20. Juli 2002)

Sorry Leuts,

ich schaff es vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr, zu viel Stress.
Melde mich nach dem Urlaub wieder.

Happy trails und bis dann

gt


----------



## Obreck (20. Juli 2002)

Tagschen!
Fahren morgen in der Ville rum.
Treffpunkt ist Heider Bergsee gegenüber Berufschule, 13Uhr.
Wer will kann kommen.


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Juli 2002)

Schade verpasst, war mit meier Tochter zum Karussel fahren

Lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obreck (24. Juli 2002)

@all
macht nix. wir fahren jeden sonntag. nur treffpunkt und zeit ist immer anders. 
werde aber ab sofort immer früh genug mitteilen wo und wann.

@lord61
würdest du auch in die kiesgrube mitfahren, a bissl ******* bauen?

Àlex


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. Juli 2002)

Warum nicht


----------



## Obreck (25. Juli 2002)

Cool! Denn Treffpunkt werde ich noch mitteilen.
Bis dann.

Alex


----------



## Obreck (26. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Diesen Sonntag, Parkplatz Birkhof am Berggeistsee um 11Uhr.
Wird warscheinlich ein Ausflug in die Kiesgrube werden.

Wer Lust hat wird aufgefordert zu erscheinen.
Wie wir zu erkennen sind: einer mit Scott FX der andere mit Votec C9.

Alex


----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Juli 2002)

Hi,

falls Zeit komme ich die dazu.

Gruß
Obreck


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. September 2002)

Nachdem es im Frühjahr hier im Forum zum Thema rund um die Ville und Berggeistsee, ist es hier im Moment ja ziemlich still.

Am Wochende werden wir mal wieder durch die Ville streichen, am Samstag Nachmttag z.B. ab Parkplat Birkhof.

Wer Zeit und Interesse hat sollte Sich hier melden.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## mahatma (7. September 2002)

Hallo lord61

War ja ziemlich stll hier in letzter Zeit.
Ich war heute in der Ville, mit Junior, so zwischen 13.00 und 17.00 Uhr. Hätten wir uns treffen können? Oder warst du wieder Frühaufsteher?
Hab dein post hier zu spät entdeckt.
Vielleicht telefonieren wir ja noch mal.

gruß gt


----------



## helman (9. September 2002)

yo, sehr ruhig geworden hier. Bin am kommenden WE in Daun  beim Vulcanbike und fahre die 60KM Runde. Ist von Euch auch jemand dabei?

 Will deswegen am Mittwoch noch einmal biken gehen (Fitnesslevel anheben!), damit ich auch gut durchkomme. Vieleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen. (Naafbachtal, Glessener Höhe, Siebenberge, oder....???)


----------



## mahatma (9. September 2002)

Hallo helman

Meld´dich doch bitte nach deinem Vulkanbike noch mal.
Dann können wir ja mal ne "normale" Tour fahren.
Die Massenveranstaltungen wie Vulkan und so sind nicht so mein Ding.
Muss auch nicht die Ville sein.
Würde mal gerne Glessen (dieses Kaff ) kennenlernen.  
Oder auch Naafbachtal.
Aber fahr dir ruhig vorher noch in der Eifel die Zunge aus dem Hals. 

gruß gt


----------



## helman (9. September 2002)

Werd mich an Deine Anweisung halten und mit die Zunge aus dem Hals fahren, und mich danach wieder melden !

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (10. September 2002)

...aber nicht in die Kette kommen!  

 
gt


----------



## redrace (10. September 2002)

Hi

Ich bin auch am WE in Daun und fahre auch "nur" die 60 km Runde.
Am Mittwoch kann ich allerdings erst nach 14:00 Uhr und ich muss ziemlich ätzend trainieren!

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. September 2002)

Hi zusammen,

@ gabjeitiroler: nein wir waren auch am Nachmittag unterwegs, kannst jederzeit durchklingeln

@ Helman schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch ne' gemeinsame Tour?

@ redrace+edith + helman + renate und allen anderen - wünsche euch allen viel glück in Daun. Muss leider am Samstag auf einen wichtigen Kongress um dort einen Vortrag zu halten, da ein Kollege ausgefallen ist.

@Sandra: nicht zu viel arbeiten

cu all
Lord


----------



## helman (11. September 2002)

@redrace: see you in Daun. Kann ich Dir endlich den Schlauch wiedergeben! 
@ lord: Sicher machen wir noch einmal eine gemeinsame Tour. Wird aber eher ein WE weil in der Woche nur noch ein Sprint möglich ist. Ist schon viel zu früh dunkel.
Wir sollten mal eine der Bad Münstereifel Touren in Angriff nehmen!!!!!! Termin fixen und los!!


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. September 2002)

Hi, am besten am 21 oder 22.9 (aber lieber den Samstag, da ich am 20.9 den 40. Geburstag meiner Jugendliebe abfeiern werde und das wird grausam). Also melde dich. Matthias wird wohl auch mitkommen.

Gruß
lord


----------



## redrace (12. September 2002)

@ helmann


> Kann ich Dir endlich den Schlauch wiedergeben!



Brauchst Du nicht ich fahre jetzt tubeless!"!" 

Wir sehen uns in Daun!!

Gruß


----------



## redrace (16. September 2002)

Hi und Hallo

@hellman

Wie wars am Samstag gut durchgekommen??

Gruß


----------



## helman (16. September 2002)

.... hatte keine Staus, (Da erster Startblock), geile Strecke, bestes Wetter, keine großen defekte am Bike. 3.19 h für die Halbmarathon fand ich am Ende auch OK. FAZIT: Ich fand den Event klasse. (Nur wollte mir die Startaufstellung nicht einleuchten. )

Hab dich noch am Startanstieg vorbeifleigen sehen !!! Danach aber nicht mehr!

Gruß
helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (16. September 2002)

Hi redrace,
gratulation zu deiner Platzierung in Daun. Und das gleiche auch an deine Frau. Und auch schon ein Rennbericht bei dir auf der Seite. ist ja suoer aktuell.

cu Lord

Hi helman,
ebenso gratulation zu deiner Patzierung. Hoffentlich auch soviel Spass gehabt wie die anderen die da waren.

cu Lord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (16. September 2002)

> Hab dich noch am Startanstieg vorbeifleigen sehen !!! Danach aber nicht mehr!



@ helman

Ich hab dich nicht gesehen, hatte mal wieder nur meinen Tunnelblick aufgesetzt. War wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt die verlorenen Zeit beim Start wieder rein zu holen. Was lernen wir daraus? Entweder gewinnen oder früher anmelden!!

@ lord 

DANKE

Gruß


----------

